# Good value shoulder plane???



## johnrezz (Apr 1, 2007)

I would like to purchase a shoulder plane and I was wondering if there is a good value plane out there. Basically I do not have bottemless pockets but I am willing to put in the tuneup time to make an OK plane work great. I currently have 2 stanley planes. A block and a #4. Both of these were horrible out of the box but after trueing the sole, flattening and sharpening the blade they work great. So I guess I am looking for a workable shoulder plane. If there is nothing out there I will most likely wind up with the LV since I used both the LV and the LN at the last wood show I attended and liked the LV better.

Thanks in advance,
John:blink:


----------



## Knothead (Jul 6, 2007)

Check out The September 2007 #130 issue of American Woodworker on Page 22. You will find there a quick artical by Jon Brinkerhoff about how he modified a Sanley G12-220 Block Plane - When I read it I was hit with one of those "DUH! Why didn't I think of that?" moments, you can buy them used on ebay cheap enough but then you have to pay shipping, in reality they are sold NEW at Lowes for less than $20.00. I have started on one for left hand use and will also make one for right hand use. It seems to be easy enough to make the mods and in the end you have only $40.00 invested ($20.00 If you only do one) and a little of your time and once tuned up it should serve you for years. The only potential downfall might be a few scraped knuckles until you learn where to grasp the plane to use it. Oh, and it would only be really useful for tennons and rabbits not so much for dados

getting wordy now but take a minute and check it out I think you might be interested, I know I am:yes:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*shoulder plane*

Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is a shoulder plane. could someone post a pic please.
johnep


----------



## johnrezz (Apr 1, 2007)

*shoulder plane*

Follow this link:thumbsup: 

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=5770


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*shoulder plane*

Many thanks, in the UK we used to call these 'rebate planes'.
johnep


----------



## Derek Cohen (Aug 14, 2007)

The best value for money in a new shoulder plane is the LV Medium. These days even a vintage Stanley #92 (also a 3/4" width) costs the same.

My review is here:

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/dCohen/z_art/LVShoulder/index.asp

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Knothead said:


> Check out The September 2007 #130 issue of American Woodworker on Page 22. You will find there a quick artical by Jon Brinkerhoff about how he modified a Sanley G12-220 Block Plane - :


I just had to bump this one. I recently found out I was on this forum more than 3 years before I joined.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/home-made-shoulder-plane-24177/


----------

